# Dependable Subs- Bloomingdale-Elgin-Libertyville



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

Looking for dependable subs for the following areas. Bloomingdale,Glendale Heights,Elgin and Libertyville. Pay according to expierience and equipment. We pay twice a month.
Insurance a must...

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

PM'ed you sir.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

PM sent earlier.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

never gave me a call


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Never replied pm either.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

PabstBlueRibbon;1052303 said:


> never gave me a call





JaimeG;1052368 said:


> Never replied pm either.


Sounds like his employing abilities are about on par with his selling abilities...


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

wizardsr;1052374 said:


> Sounds like his employing abilities are about on par with his selling abilities...


LOL - I was thinking the same thing :laughing:


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

he replied to my pm's


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

metallihockey88;1052384 said:


> he replied to my pm's


Has he stood you up like he did the guy who drove 4 hours to buy a plow from him?


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

wizardsr;1052398 said:


> Has he stood you up like he did the guy who drove 4 hours to buy a plow from him?


lol no. not yet at least


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

I see Gladys Cravitz is back.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

3311;1052549 said:


> I see Gladys Cravitz is back.


Would hate to see an honest hard working plower get wrapped up with someone like you...


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

Just PM'd everyone. You know how I value your opinion.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Karma's a b!tch. Or so I've heard.


----------



## Kummins30 (Oct 26, 2010)

whats the average your paying per truck/ per skid steer? ive got 4 nice clean pickup trucks with plows ready to work, 2 ultramounts, 2 unimounts...these trucks are daily driven not some beat up work junk....also have backup plows incase of emergency..... also i have an '05 Cat 268b w/ 10ft box blade.....PM me cus i cant seem to send one to you, im new to the site.

thanks

p.s. we have been doing snow removal for the past 15+ years....we were doing Street of Woodfield before Seberts got inside and used their low balling skills to gain more work....they take care of the landscapes so they figured they'd just use the same company.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Call me at 312-718-5009... I picked up salt from you last year, looking for some this year wesport ...


----------

